
Stardew Valley Made More Money on Steam Than Most Holiday Blockbusters - taylorbuley
http://steamed.kotaku.com/stardew-valley-made-more-money-on-steam-than-most-holid-1790821293
======
napoleoncomplex
The fact that it was made by a single person still blows my mind. $24m is a
crazy number, great success story in a genre largely ignored and stigmatized
by previous "farming simulator" success stories such as Farmville with its
abusive mechanics. It was the best gaming experience I had in years, after
completely losing interest in games for a while. It sounds cliche, but the
game feels like it was crafted with care. So many lovely details and
surprises, and a very calming experience overall. It made me realise how few
games these days make me feel more relaxed after playing them. Hopefully this
serves as inspiration for other devs to explore abandoned genres.

